# Bamberg Cheese Boats



## Floridagirl (Sep 17, 2005)

*Bamberg Cheese Boats*​​​*




*​​

250g 8 3/4 oz Edam Cheese, shredded
3-4 egg yolks
150g / 5 oz ham, diced
1 Onion, cut in half and sliced
120g / 4 oz fresh mushrooms, sliced
salt, pepper, ground sweet paprika
two small crusty baguettes

In a bowl combine cheese, mushrooms, onion and ham.
Add the egg yolks and mix. Season to taste. 
Lengthwise cut off a small cap from the baguettes.
Hollow out the baguettes and fill with the cheese mixture.
Put on a baking tray and bake in the oven until the cheese is melted. About 10-15 min.
Serve as a snack with beer or wine.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

OOOOOOOOO, yummy!!
I love anything with cheese.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 17, 2005)

they are really good and not much effort to make  

use cheddar cheese if you can't get Edam

Iris


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 17, 2005)

Whoa! I make almost identical thing for lunch or snack on a day when Cristiano works at home!!  It just came out of my head (oh no not literally.. I mean as an idea...) and yes it is extremely lecker!!  Sometimes the cheese vary, like fontina or asiago, they are also lovely with this panino!  Now I know how to call it instead of "that thingy on a baguette..."
BANBERG CHEESE BOAT... sound much better!!


----------

